# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  "Print Mold for this model"-function?

## InstantWork

Hello guys!

I was just thinking about an easy function within the software that would make a print that "outline" the 3D model so that you can use it as a cold when the print is finished. For example if you want a certain objekt in gypsum and multiple copies, you could select your model, use the proper wobbly resin, check a box called "Print Mold" and automatically get a print with a certain wall thickness around the 3D model that would be possible to pour liquid gypsym into, let the gypsum harden and then just take it out of the old and pour another fill of gypsum. You get the idea. This would save a lot of work.

----------


## mike_biddell

From a previous post "The CAD software could have some code such as "print mould" which does all the necessary clearances for mould production. For small production runs, moulds would be amazing and there are very cheap catalytic resins out there."

----------


## Chayat

this is a pretty trivial thing in most modelling programs but you might get better results producing a master with the peachy and then creating a mould in a more traditional way.

----------

